# International 574 Steering issue



## INT57D (Feb 11, 2017)

I have I believe a 1977-79 574 Diesel. Its leaking fluid out of steering column which I believe is called a hand pump? This tractor is at my camp 2 hours away and I need to go up and evaluate this concern so I can have it ready in a few weeks for a work camp. Needless to say what tools am I roughly going to need to do this? Im a car mechanic by trade however its impossible to bring my entire tool box to camp with me haha. Also does anybody have any clear cut instructions(preferably pictures) on how do replace these seals? Ive been told you can do it without removing the pump itself?

thanks !


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pick up a service manual from someone like Jensales.com. Lists tools needed, exact procedure, etc. One caution, if you do not have a clean bench on which to work at camp, pull the steering valve and take it to your shop to replace the seals. 

Removing the steering wheel may be the most difficult part of the operation. They are usually rusted to the actuator shaft and take several days of penetrating oil and a wheel puller to remove, once the nut is removed. If the tractor has been in the weather, the nut may have to be cut to remove.

I no longer screw around trying to rebuild the valve, as it is truly a hydrostatic rotary valve, and the plates are usually just worn enough that the valve will trigger to full lock one way or another after reassembly once disassembled to replace the seals unless all the worn parts are replaced. Usually more cost effective to just have it professionally rebuilt or exchanged for rebuilt unit.

Exercise great care to be sure you put the four lines back on the same location, so labeling and a photo will be of great help. When you reinstall the steering valve you will need to bleed your brakes.


----------

